# Mail von "Service AG Media" mit Zip Datei



## cabasse (30 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine mail von einer _*Service AG *_*Media * bekommen (s.u.) bei der ich angeblich einen Abovertrag abgeschlossen habe.
Einen "Online Pay-Service" habe ich aber nie in Anspruch genommen. Irgendwie sind diese Leute wohl an meinen Namen plus e-mail adresse gekommen. 
Die mail kam heute Nacht um 3:05 uhr. Die mailantwort ginge an *<lenaleelee @ online.de>*
Antworten werde ich nicht und die angehängte zip-datei werde ich natürlich auch nicht öffnen. 

Was mich zunächst mal interessiert:
Ist diese "Service AG Media" hier irgendwem bekannt?
Was macht man da, außer löschen und vergessen?
Danke für eure Antworten!

_[überflüssigen weil allseits bekannten Text gelöscht]_


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2014)

cabasse schrieb:


> Ist diese "Service AG Media" hier irgendwem bekannt?


http://www.polizei-praevention.de/aktuelles/aktuelles-detailansicht/abo-vertrag-in-mail.html
http://www.watchlist-internet.at/gefaelschte-rechnungen/falsche-rechnungen-im-umlauf/
Einzige Neuheit: Die Forderung ist weiter gestiegen. 


> Was macht man da, außer löschen und vergessen?


Nichts


----------



## cabasse (30 April 2014)

Oha, dann weiß ich ja Bescheid.
Danke für die links!


----------



## sturmbringer (2 Mai 2014)

Habe auch gerade Diese dubiose Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. Was mich
dabei nur wundert -> die  Emailadresse  kennen  nur 3 Anbieter und die
habe ich extra nur für diese drei generiert 
... das finde ich nicht wirklich lustig ...


----------



## Himpelpimpel (2 Mai 2014)

Habe heute ebenfalls eine Abomail mit angehängter Zipser-Datei bekommen.
Absender ist Service GmbH Media bzw. Giropay Billing GmbH Leon Sundler sowie Media Service GmbH.
Ich werde die Mail löschen .


----------



## Mausenic (2 Mai 2014)

Ich hab das auch bekommen !!!!!!! Hab mich ziemlich gewundert und jetzt auch mal wieder erschrocken. Bekomme in letzter Zeit öfters solch Sachen.... Mist!

_[überflüssigen weil allseits bekannten Text gelöscht]_

im Anhang ebenfalls ne Zip-Datei , die ich nicht geöffnet habe...Puh !!!

Lieben Gruss und Danke für dieses Forum!!!


----------



## Sabine.Schuster (3 Mai 2014)

Habe heute auch genau so ein Schreiben bekommen. War erst etwas verunsichert, ob ich antworten soll, aber durch die Berichte hier, weiß ich was ich zu tun habe: Nämlich in die Tonne mit E-Mail.
Ich find es gut, dass es so ein Forum wie dies hier gibt.


----------



## Barba (4 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

auch ich habe am 2.Mai eine dieser Mails bekommen....

_[überflüssigen weil allseits bekannten Text gelöscht]_

......ich habe die zip datei nicht geöffnet, wollte aber antworten an die Adresse, die mir geschickt wurde (mirjam [email protected]).


Habe es verfasst und gesendet, mein Rechner sendete aber nicht, seit dem sendet mein Rechner gar keine Mails mehr. Ob es damit zusammen hängt weiß ich nicht, ich nehme es an.


Für so einen Schei... hat man doch eigentlich keine Zeit, naja passiert, meinen Rechner werde ich erstmal neu aufbauen müßen.


Gruß Babs


----------



## Sabine.Schuster (4 Mai 2014)

Danke für die  Warnung. Gut, daß ich nicht geantwortet habe. Als erstes würde ich den Virenscanner laufen lassen. Hast du aber wahrscheinlich schon gemacht. Viel Glück und alles Gute weiterhin


----------



## ingolee (5 Mai 2014)

_[überflüssigen weil allseits bekannten Text gelöscht]_

Sigh... das ist bereits das 4te mal, dass der selbe Text nur auf dieser Seite veröffentlicht wurde :-( BT/MOD

[Und dann noch ohne eigenen Text ... Hippo/Mod]


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2014)

Aehm...

Da die Mailtexte sich zu 99% decken, brauchen wir nicht jeden Mailtext neu eingestellt bekommen.
Weitere Mailtexte werden wir deshalb löschen, da es der Übersicht nicht zuträglich ist.
Oder aber *Danke*, wenn gleich darauf verzichtet wird, immer den selben Text hier reinzustellen


----------



## Erika Bußer (5 Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
auch ich habe heute so eine Mail erhalten und Habe mich sehr erschrocken, denn bei mir sollen 15 Tage EURO 69,90 kosten. Habe die Mail gleich nach Entdeckung dieses Forums in den Papierkorb verschoben.


----------



## slarty bartfass (5 Mai 2014)

Nur für die Statistik
Habe am 5.5.14 auch die mail bekommen und gelöscht. Bin auch erstaunt, daß mein Name in der mail war. Allerdings ohne Umlaute.
Super daß es das Forum gibt.


----------



## gego (5 Mai 2014)

hallo

das ist ja alles kein Problem aber was ich nicht verstehe ist ..

*Gesendet:* Montag, 05. Mai 2014 um 10:51 Uhr
*Von:* "Service GmbH Media" <*meine E-Mail Adresse*>
*An:* "Nicole ....." <*Empfänger E-Mail Adresse*>
*Betreff:* Media Service Abo-Abrechnung für Nicole ......

(hab die Namen und e-Mail Adressen wegen Datenschutz weg gemacht)
Kommt die E-Mail jetzt von mir ...??
Virenscanner ist drauf (Kaspersky Internet Security)
und wieso  steht da meine Email das es von mir kommt  drauf ???
Bin etwas verwirrt und für Hilfe dankbar ..


----------



## Sana 193 (5 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe diese Mail auch erhalten und leider den Anhang geöffnet. Auf dem iPad (IOS 7.1) ist kein Virenschutzprogramm installiert. Was ist jetzt zu tun bzw. zu befürchten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ruebe (5 Mai 2014)

Achtung - neue Info. Habe heute auch sowas auf meinem GMX Account bekommen. Da mein Mann IT'ler ist, hat er meine Mail auf seinen Emailaccount auf Arbeit weitergeleitet (der mit mehreren Virenschutzprogrammen gesichert ist, im Gegenzug zu meinem GMX Account) und herausgefunden, dass im Anhang ein Trojaner ist, der die Windows Programme lahmlegt, aber DEFINITIV keine Anlage mit Möglichkeit auf Widerruf oder dergleichen, nur wirre Zeichen. Ihr könnt die Mail also getrost löschen.... (gottseidank)


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2014)

Ruebe schrieb:


> Da mein Mann IT'ler ist, hat er meine Mail auf seinen Emailaccount auf Arbeit weitergeleitet und herausgefunden, dass im Anhang ein Trojaner ist, der die Windows Programme lahmlegt, aber DEFINITIV keine Anlage mit Möglichkeit auf Widerruf oder dergleichen, nur wirre Zeichen. Ihr könnt die Mail also getrost löschen....



Wie auch wir bereits mehrfach geschrieben haben. Aber Danke, das es auch mal von anderen bestätigt wird, dass wir Recht haben


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2014)

gego schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> das ist ja alles kein Problem aber was ich nicht verstehe ist ..
> 
> ...



Es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass dein Mailaccount gehackt wurde.
Ich würde zur Sicherheit sofort mein Mailkonto bearbeiten.

1. Passwort auswechseln und das neue sollte keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mit dem alten haben. 
2. Sicherheitsabfragen prüfen und auch ändern. ( z.B. "wie ist der Name deiner Mutter" ändern)
3. prüfen, ob das E-Mailkonto für Wiederherstellung bei vergessenen Passwort geändert wurde. oder Telefonnummer noch die richtige?
4. Wohnadresse prüfen
5. prüfen, ob in den eigenen Kontoinformationen noch was drinnsteht, was nicht von dir ist,

hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Hippo (5 Mai 2014)

ja - 6. eine Mailadresse die irgendwo eingesammelt wurde. Und bei der Verlosung hat sie ihre eigene Mailadresse als Absender gewonnen.
Hatte ich bei mir auch schon


----------



## gego (6 Mai 2014)

guten morgen

okay danke  euch Tigger und Hippo..werde ma da weiter nachforschen ...
Niemand benutzt meine e-mailadresse für irgendwelchen Scheiß...das darf nur ich selber .lach
ich wünsch euch alles gute und danke für die Info ..

freundlichst
gego


----------



## jupp11 (6 Mai 2014)

http://www.watchlist-internet.at/ge...nen-von-falschen-rechnungen-fuer-abo-dienste/


> *In Wahrheit nicht existierende Unternehmen versenden E-Mails, in denen für angeblich abgeschlossene Abo-Dienste Rechnungen ausgestellt sind. Es handelt sich um Betrug, der darauf hinausläuft, Opfer finanziell zu schädigen. Bekannte Absender/innen dieser Fake-Rechnungen finden Sie hier.*
> 
> In dem Schreiben ist von einem *angeblich abgeschlossenen Abo-Dienst *die Rede, für den *monatliche Kosten anfallen.* Die* Rechnung* und eine Widerrufsbelehrung für den Vertrag soll sich laut falscher Angabe *in* einer der E-Mail *angehängten ZIP-Datei finden.* Diese darf *nicht geöffnet werden*, da sich dahinter *Schadsoftware*, die den eigenen Computer beschädigen kann, *versteckt*.


----------



## Calista-eden (6 Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab die Mail auch bekommen. Kann nur davor warnen!!! Hab nur die Mail geöffnet (nicht den Anhang) und mein Antivirusprogramm hat fast zeitgleich reagiert mit "TROJANER ISOLIERT" !!!

Also Finger weg und ab in den Papierkorb!!!


----------



## Gerold (6 Mai 2014)

Ich habe ebenfalls diese dämliche Mail bekommen (bzw. hätte sie bekommen)

Seit Jahren lade ich immer zuerst nur die Nachrichtenkopfzeilen herunter. Somit liegt die Mail bei GMX auf dem Server und mein Rechner bleibt verschont.

Irgendwie beruhigend, dass man nicht als einziger mit dem Müll konfrontiert ist ......


----------



## sascha (6 Mai 2014)

_Sehr geehrter Kunde

wir begrüßen Sie als neuen Kunden und bedanken uns bei Ihnen für Ihr Vertrauen.

Die Rechnung ist innerhalb von 7 Tagen zu begleichen. Anbei finden Sie nochmal die Bestätigung mit unseren Kontodaten. Sollten Sie unser Angebot nicht annehmen, können Sie bequem innerhalb von einem Monat mit Hilfe des der beigefügten Datei den Vertrag stornieren. 

Die 15 tägige Beitragszahlung beträgt 69,90 €. Die Laufzeit Ihres Vertrags beträgt 6 Monate und könnte jeweils zum Monatsende gekündigt werden. Wir weisen Sie freundlich darauf hin, dass durch die Bestätigung der AGBs von Video-on-Demand Service AG ein gültiger Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde.

Sollten wir weder eine Zahlung, noch eine Kündigung innerhalb von 7 Tagen erhalten, werden wir die Kosten des Mahnverfahrens und Verzugszinsen Ihnen in Rechnung stellen müssen.

Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin gute Unterhaltung auf unserer Plattform. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen. 

Giro Online Billing GmbH Aaron Denk
Video-on-Demand Service AG_

So kam das hier an - Unfug natürlich...


----------



## Hippo (6 Mai 2014)

Grins 
Jetzt bringt Scheffe den Text auch nochmal

und ich wollte schon schreiben, ob der Admin nun sauer wird, wenn seine Mods seinen Text nun löschen???  (BT/MOD)


----------



## tonkacoco (6 Mai 2014)

Genau diese mail habe ich heute auch bekommen!


----------



## Rosijalu (7 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe auch solche Mails bekommen. Gleich zwei davon für unterschiedliche Abos. Habe den Anhang blöderweise geöffnet, da es eine Widerrufserklärung sein sollte. Nur zur Erklärung für soviel Naivität: ich hatte kurz zuvor eine App runtergeladen bei der ich mir nicht sicher war, ob Kosten anfallen und dachte, die Mails beziehen sich jetzt darauf. Jedenfalls kam beim Öffnen der Datei die Mitteilung, es sei ein Trojaner. 

Kann mir jemand helfen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob mein iPad Schaden genommen hat. Ich habe heute eine App runtergeladen, die heißt F-Secure und hat angeblich mein iPad überprüft. Das dauerte aber nicht mal eine Sekunde. Das hat doch nicht funktioniert, oder?


----------



## sascha (7 Mai 2014)

Auf dem iPad einen Trojaner einzufangen, dürfte aktuell ziemlich unwahrscheinlich sein. Normale Malware konzentriert sich auf Microsoft-Produkte...


----------



## Rosijalu (8 Mai 2014)

Das klingt beruhigend. Es scheint auch alles wie immer zu sein. Vielen Dank.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Mai 2014)

Hurra Hurra, ich bin auch mal dabei...

bei mir ist es 

Payment Service GmbH Marco Müller
Video Plattform AG

die mich mit dem Traojaner beglücken will. Hmmm komisch nur, auch bei mir stand Vor und Nachname im Anschreiben.

"Sehr geehrter Nutzer Ben Tigger"

Es gibt nur eine Stelle im Internet, an der ich als Vorname Ben und Nachname Tigger eingegeben habe.
und genau darüber wurde mir auch die Mail gesendet.
Ja wer macht denn sowas und liest die Stammdaten dort aus? Die Mailadresse selbst ist nicht als Vorname und Nachname deklariert.
Und ich beschwöre, das ist NICHT mein realer Name


----------



## jupp11 (12 Mai 2014)

sascha schrieb:


> Auf dem iPad einen Trojaner einzufangen, dürfte aktuell ziemlich unwahrscheinlich sein. Normale Malware konzentriert sich auf Microsoft-Produkte...


Für Android Smartphones gibt es das wohl jetzt
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/58034/0/Erster-BKA-Trojaner-auf-Android-Smartphone-gesichtet
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...a-blockiert-android-smartphones-a-968001.html


----------

